
Intro to Haskell for Erlangers - lelf
http://bob.ippoli.to/haskell-for-erlangers-2014/#/title
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7368669](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7368669)

